# Egg donor and recipient in different countries...



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this so hope you will be able to help.
I live in SE england and am considering donating eggs to my sister who lives in Australia. I'm wondering how much of the egg donating process can be done here in the UK, before going out there? Does anyone know any clinics here that would do this? (I gather that some clinics do this the other way around - ie start off recipients here, before sending them off abroad.)
Hope this makes sense!
thanks,
cc


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi 
I live in Australia and 2 years ago a friend from Denmark came out here and donated her eggs.
She had scans done in Denmark, we did some counselling over the phone and she started some of her medications before she came out here. - It is is possible  
I'm a member of a site here in Australia re donor conception - if your sister is interested in joining then send me a message and I will send you the address or if you have other questions I can help with  
It is a great thing you are planning on doing  
Tea


----------

